# Metal Gear Solid Codec?



## Dr_Swelby (Jul 29, 2012)

Would really love to see someone develop a messaging app that is based upon the codec from the Metal Gear Solid games.

It would need to somehow incorporate all the major messaging features in a functional way

Using a filter over existing contact photos could retain the staticy/tinted codec look if desired.

The radio sound meter could in appearance stay the same but maybe instead display reception or something else

The radio channel number area could just be used for contact's information.

The bottom portion could then use some kind of clean way to display the message/conversation thread.

Incorporating the same ideas into a call/phone replacement could also be pretty awesome.

I dunno, it's just an idea. But I keep thinking how great it would be for MGS fans if someone could actually recreate a working, functional, and more up-to-date looking version of the codec. Thought I'd throw it out there in case some developer was interested in doing something like that...


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

+1000!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

the only codec I know of is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codec


----------



## Dr_Swelby (Jul 29, 2012)

Its a radio/communication device in the video game series Metal Gear Solid. I'll link some references.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

